# whats up with lil wayne and T.I?



## beardo (Mar 3, 2010)

i read about these guys catchin cases....T.I. for machine guns...is he a snitch? and why the fuck does T.I. want a machine gun? and lil wayne...he keeps delaying going to jail....do they allways let you decide when you feel like going to jail? he got caught with a gun. its sad the message these fakes send to kids and lil waynes probably going to P.C. to then write gangsta rap. retarded and idiots will get all amped on their B.S. realising their image ment to sell a bogus product


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

lil wayne and ti would get stained in the joint. they better stay there ass i n p/c


----------



## speeka (Mar 3, 2010)

I've heard they are Free Masons, just like most if not all cops, judges, lawyers, basically everyone except people who actually cut stone funny enough.


----------



## nuera59 (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope Wayne gets a ponka in the shower, he deserves it.


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

well....before you go to jail....you can ask the judge for a grace period before you have to report......usally its anywhere from 14-60 days......depends on the judge.....anyways....both them clowns will be in protective custody when they do go because of their status.....they both are a bunch of flakes


----------



## don2009 (Mar 3, 2010)

Once you start to get $$$$$ then you will join the mason club too. Thats how it goes build with the rich. Those guys are bird ass mofo all that $$$$$ and carrying guns. That aint a true G, A true G have shooters and keep there nose clean at all times, there lames and dont know their position.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> well....before you go to jail....you can ask the judge for a grace period before you have to report......usally its anywhere from 14-60 days......depends on the judge.....anyways....both them clowns will be in protective custody when they do go because of their status.....they both are a bunch of flakes


 
wtf are you talking abput a fucking grace period befopre you report to jail... why wasnt i informed of this. if your out on bond go to trial and get found guilty they take you there!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 3, 2010)

bet yo ass pimp was in population doin tha damn thing these wack ass rappers today make me sick rest in peace pimp cory moe project pat. bun b holdin down tha south ugk 4 life


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

no they dont.....kid..you can ask for a grace period before you go to get shit situated.....believe me.....i know what the fuck im talking about......been there done that....plenty of times....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 3, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> wtf are you talking abput a fucking grace period befopre you report to jail... why wasnt i informed of this. if your out on bond go to trial and get found guilty they take you there!


 yea chi u can ask for a grace period well if you have their bitch ass status if we did thejudge wuld laugh at us


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> bet yo ass pimp was in population doin tha damn thing these wack ass rappers today make me sick rest in peace pimp cory moe project pat. bun b holdin down tha south ugk 4 life


 
they prolly extorted the shit outta pimp c too.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> no they dont.....kid..you can ask for a grace period before you go to get shit situated.....believe me.....i know what the fuck im talking about......been there done that....plenty of times....


 he aint no kid bro hes been there done that too so have i


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 3, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> they prolly extorted the shit outta pimp c too.


 yea i bet or try idk pimp prolly held his own


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> no they dont.....kid..you can ask for a grace period before you go to get shit situated.....believe me.....i know what the fuck im talking about......been there done that....plenty of times....


not in cook county!!! not for my charges!!! if i got popped with a gun i would be looking at 5 year min. with my priors..... and there wouldnt be no grace period... shit there prolly wouldnt even be a bond for me cuzz im out on paper.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea i bet or try idk pimp prolly held his own


 
man i heard pimp was in debt to the texas syndicate for some tar heroin. so he had to pay his debt with sexualy favors 

j/k rip pimp c.


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> he aint no kid bro hes been there done that too so have i



look man....i wasnt disrespecting....so please dont get it all twisted outta shape.....koo?


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

that shit sucked when pimp c passed.....i miss ugk


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

chi....what side of town you from?......if you feel ok with me askin that....im from Milwaukee


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> look man....i wasnt disrespecting....so please dont get it all twisted outta shape.....koo?


 
its all gravey bro. i know my way around the legal system a bit.. least in illinois. and since thats were im from thats all i care about. you dont get no grace period here... maybe on a white collar crime. but you know your boy wouldnt know nothing about white coller crime. im more of a put your teeth to the curb and stom your dome kinda guy......BETTER CHECK MY POLICE RECORD


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

im from humboldt parkk the north west side.... some people consider it west side


----------



## Bubbleponic Chronic (Mar 3, 2010)

They gotta cop the heat so they can be real wit the riddims. How you gonna sit in the hallway talkin bout how you be gottin guns all day? Keep it 100 or you soft.


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

yea man im pretty much the same......smack a tooth out your face for showing it....you dig?.....that sucks they dont give you a grace period there in the chi.....here in brew city you can get one....just gotta end up with a smooth judge....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

Bubbleponic Chronic said:


> They gotta cop the heat so they can be real wit the riddims. How you gonna sit in the hallway talkin bout how you be gottin guns all day? Keep it 100 or you soft.


 
man i dont honer weezy with a thumper or w/o one.......... t.i. makes some good music but same for him. theese cats weigh 140 pounds wet


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

you ever bang or anything?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> yea man im pretty much the same......smack a tooth out your face for showing it....you dig?.....that sucks they dont give you a grace period there in the chi.....here in brew city you can get one....just gotta end up with a smooth judge....


 
its all good fuck a grace period. its easy to beat murder cases here if noone saw you. the police solve less then half and at around 600 average murders a year thats not alot.. shit i remeber when it was closer to 1000 a year


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

thats alot man....i know are numbers were high too......they went down tho as well......


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> thats alot man....i know are numbers were high too......they went down tho as well......


 
milwaukke is hood cuzz of chicago. look whats around you.. gds, bds, vicelords, bps, kings, spanish cobras, ect

mil town is like a smaller version of chicago.


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

yup....the gang i was a part of actually started in chi in the late 1950's....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> yup....the gang i was a part of actually started in chi in the late 1950's....


 
what you be about?


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

Simon City Royals....No A No I.....Original.....we broke away from the chi board because of that Almighty and Insane shit.....just because they put the Almighty and Insane concept before the Royal concept....alot of brothers from the chi that came up to BC had to convert....it was roll or get rolled over......bbut our structure was brokrn up by the feds.....most of did a couple year bids....but most of the brothers are still in fed joints with big bids.....i dont bang no more......after our structure broke brothers tryed to keep it together....but it just wouldnt work without the main parts....you dig?....i walked away....ill be what i am....but never on count again


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> Simon City Royals....No A No I.....Original.....we broke away from the chi board because of that Almighty and Insane shit.....just because they put the Almighty and Insane concept before the Royal concept....alot of brothers from the chi that came up to BC had to convert....it was roll or get rolled over......bbut our structure was brokrn up by the feds.....most of did a couple year bids....but most of the brothers are still in fed joints with big bids.....i dont bang no more......after our structure broke brothers tryed to keep it together....but it just wouldnt work without the main parts....you dig?....i walked away....ill be what i am....but never on count again


 
yeah i know made scr's from up north. centrel park and wabansia, irving park and bernard, miwaukke and avers. what R's you know? you know topcat? zippo? shadow, chip, big murder, lil murder? ring any bells. 

im 9-19-3-14 crazy f.t.r.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

and so you know almighty and insane is waaay diffrent. thats 2 diffrent factions of folks and 2 warring factions at that.


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

yea...i know.....shadow is the only name that rings a bell.......Prince Shadow???.....he was Prince in Wisconsin......my Prince though was Prince Spanky...Uncle Beno....aka Lil Shadow.....i know that most of the brothers that came from illi were Insane Royals from the Rockford area.....


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 3, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> and so you know almighty and insane is waaay diffrent. thats 2 diffrent factions of folks and 2 warring factions at that.


 did you know boss before he got shot and killed in Nap town?? Idk what part of folk he was...jus knew he was a folk


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> yea...i know.....shadow is the only name that rings a bell.......Prince Shadow???.....he was Prince in Wisconsin......my Prince though was Prince Spanky...Uncle Beno....aka Lil Shadow.....i know that most of the brothers that came from illi were Insane Royals from the Rockford area.....


 
there is no such thing has an insane royal. them cats in rockford are either fake or renagade. royals is almighty and always probaly will be. they ride with the imperial gangstaz, latin eagles, harrisen gents, and ambrose

do you even know your lit?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> did you know boss before he got shot and killed in Nap town?? Idk what part of folk he was...jus knew he was a folk


 
im not from indianapolis but chicago mobs have a huge influence in indiana to. esp east hammond, and gary.


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

the R's i know....i can pm you if you wanna know.....i really dont feel comfortable puttin them brothers on here without their consent....just outta the respect i have


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

i feel you but do you know your lit/creed ?

and i dont know any royals from rockford or mil town just from the chi


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 3, 2010)

yea i rolled thru Gary a couple times to get a couple 1 or 2 K'eys. I was jus the crazy whiteboy driver tho!! damn those was the days dry cookin that shit and make a fortune....at least back then it seemed like a lot!!


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

what do you mean there is no Insane Royals...there are so...they have that gay ass grim reaper shit.......they run under the insane concept.....up here almighty and insane are of none...only in the joint....but like i said up here brothers are forced to convert....and yea i know my lit....my lit differs from almighty and insane lit.....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> what do you mean there is no Insane Royals...there are so...they have that gay ass grim reaper shit.......they run under the insane concept.....up here almighty and insane are of none...only in the joint....but like i said up here brothers are forced to convert....and yea i know my lit....my lit differs from almighty and insane lit.....


 
nigga ima cobra i know all about the insane concept my nation started it. were at war with the royals, cuzz they ride almighty. so i know the demo. im not tryna hate just educate.

do you even know what r.o.y.a.l.s. stands for? and really you should know what it all means


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

yea i know what S.I.M.O.N C.I.T.Y R.O.Y.A.L.S mean...what the fuck?......im not hatin either...please believe.....i cant stand an almighty brother.....i know way am i disrespectin your faction or your love you dig?.....im under the Original Royal concept.....not no almighty shit.....


----------



## beardo (Mar 3, 2010)

beardo said:


> gangsta rap. retarded and idiots will get all amped on their B.S. not realising their image is ment to sell a bogus product


if you missed this my point was how these guys are used to promote a bunch of idiots shooting eachother.....please dont bang on my thread...im not with it...and i never heard of a grace period to turn yourself in on a real case only actors and doctors


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> yea i know what S.I.M.O.N C.I.T.Y R.O.Y.A.L.S mean...what the fuck?......im not hatin either...please believe.....i cant stand an almighty brother.....i know way am i disrespectin your faction or your love you dig?.....im under the Original Royal concept.....not no almighty shit.....


its all love folkks. i have never heard of a insane royal. but good luck with that. so yall dont ever call the chi royals for a&a?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> yea i know what S.I.M.O.N C.I.T.Y R.O.Y.A.L.S mean...what the fuck?......im not hatin either...please believe.....i cant stand an almighty brother.....i know way am i disrespectin your faction or your love you dig?.....im under the Original Royal concept.....not no almighty shit.....


 
just finish this off for me yeah? secure information makes our nation certain......


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 3, 2010)

beardo said:


> if you missed this my point was how these guys are used to promote a bunch of idiots shooting eachother.....please dont bang on my thread...im not with it...and i never heard of a grace period to turn yourself in on a real case only actors and doctors


that is the only people that i have ever heard of gettin to delay and delay sentencing is famous people!! ITS ALL ABOUT THE M O N E Y!!!!! plain and simple!!


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

no homie......we dont need nothing from an almighty brother.....dont need no aid and assist from them......them brothers are lost with that almighty shit......you dig?...we give them a chance to convert if their up here....it all love at first site....you understand?.....we try and bring brothers home....but sometimes they stay broke and just need to be fixed....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> no homie......we dont need nothing from an almighty brother.....dont need no aid and assist from them......them brothers are lost with that almighty shit......you dig?...we give them a chance to convert if their up here....it all love at first site....you understand?.....we try and bring brothers home....but sometimes they stay broke and just need to be fixed....


lol the scr's flipped almighty cuzz the war with te cobras and mld's was too costly. they had to at one time the scr's controlled humboldt park untill all the puerto ricans came...... they royals got pushed nort to a few blocks in logan sq. but they got albany park pretty locked on lawndale and ainsly and cpw


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Mar 3, 2010)

i sent you a pm......do me a favor and delete it after you read it.....last time i heard of any Royals from illi they were warring bad with the D's


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> i sent you a pm......do me a favor and delete it after you read it.....last time i heard of any Royals from illi they were warring bad with the D's


 
yeah with the sgd's off drake and ainslie


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldJ1cREffkc


----------



## pitbudz87 (Mar 4, 2010)

sUpReMePaRaNoIa said:


> that shit sucked when pimp c passed.....i miss ugk


 ugk aint never gonna die man


----------

